# Wire cage door guards



## saaaaauce (Nov 26, 2011)

I am trying to find ideas on things to use to protect my bunnies and my arms from getting scratched by the cage door. I can not get the door guards because shipping the strips are outageous in price.

Need help.

What else can I use on the exposed points of the cage?


----------



## Bugsy12 (Nov 26, 2011)

If u upload a picture i might be able to help you


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 26, 2011)

Card Board has many uses.


----------



## Pippen (Dec 17, 2011)

Older style report covers had plastic clips that we were able to use for this purpose. It's the plastic part that slides up and creates the spine of the cover.I can't remember where I got them but the part looks like this:

http://www.amazon.com/C-Line-34441-Slide-N-Grip-40-Sheet-Capacity/dp/B000J05HFY/ref=sr_1_14?ie=UTF8&qid=1324128310&sr=8-14


----------



## wendymac (Dec 17, 2011)

You can get these:




here: http://www.bunnyrabbit.com/price/cagequip2.htm

They come in all sorts of colors, and one 6' strip is only $1.50.


----------



## majorv (Dec 17, 2011)

You might also try a hardware store like Lowe's or Home Depot. You can get the plastic guards that slide onto the edge of tin metal roofs. Our rabbit hutch had sharp edges on the metal roof and we put the guards along the edge to protect us from getting cut.


----------



## karegl01 (Oct 8, 2013)

Just in case anyone is still looking for something to protect bunnies and humans from the edges of wire cage doors, I went to Lowes today and they had an 8' plastic strip of j trim in the fancy wood trim section. It cost about $2.50 for 8' and it fits nicely over the wire edges. I think it's tight enough to stay on. I'm pretty happy, I think that's the last thing I needed to find so I could make my own cages.


----------



## RabbitGirl101 (Oct 8, 2013)

Bunnyrabbit.com sell the plastic door guards that fit over the doors.


----------

